# Discus ID, please



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks:
Anyone want to try and guess what this discus is? It's the most bizarre color; hard to describe. Not red, not brown or rust...the lighter marks are a pink/mauve. Very beautiful fish (in my own opinion ), tough as nails - has established itself as the boss of my domestic tank, even over the pigeonblood , eats like a pig and has absolutely no problems at all with chomping my fingers whenever I'm not quite quick enough to drop the food into the tank. I'm thinking snakeskin, but color? No clue. I love my weekend impulse fish buys ......
What do you think?

It was really good to see you again, Tai! Nice talking with you and hearing about your plans. Very exciting!!

Shelley


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You got it at Fantasy Aquatics? I think I saw that fish when I was there last weekend. There were some nice ones there.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You got it at Fantasy Aquatics? I think I saw that fish when I was there last weekend. There were some nice ones there.


I did! Hey Gary, remember me telling you I had decided to only keep blue domestic discus......does this fish look blue to you  So much for "only looking"...........


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's got some bluish flecks.


----------



## fantasy (May 3, 2010)

WOW,he so beautiful in your tank.
my supplier call him fine line SS,as you can see he has a lot of fine vertical line.
thank you for visited my store last Sunday.
Tai
604-568-9917


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I would assume its something like a wild throwback? (if that is the right term)


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

its a snakeskin that didnt quite get there with the finelines..or snake pattern. not all get their markings..
it most likely was a throwback from a penang or lss.
it may get more..maybe not.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it is very cool, I like it a lot!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> I did! Hey Gary, remember me telling you I had decided to only keep blue domestic discus......does this fish look blue to you  So much for "only looking"...........


Some people just have no self control


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

did fantasy have anymore of these????
thanks =D


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

fantasy said:


> WOW,he so beautiful in your tank.
> my supplier call him fine line SS,as you can see he has a lot of fine vertical line.
> thank you for visited my store last Sunday.
> Tai
> 604-568-9917


Now that he's become boss of the tank, he's dropped the lines almost completely. I think he's awesome 



Smiladon said:


> I would assume its something like a wild throwback? (if that is the right term)


I was thinking the absolute opposite. This seems to me to be a highly "engineered", or designed fish. Nothing of this fish resembles anything on my wilds.



cpool said:


> I think it is very cool, I like it a lot!


Thanks  Me too  But unfortunately I have a young blue diamond in the same tank that doesn't feel the way you and I do 



josephl said:


> Some people just have no self control


Yeah, I don't think I should even touch this one! You know I drag you with me to the fish stores because I can't go without adult supervision and I STILL end up buying fish. You're a bad influence 



BigPete said:


> did fantasy have anymore of these????
> thanks =D


I have to apologize - I get this really bad "tunnel vision" when I see a fish I want. There could have been sharks in that tank as far as I remember, I just saw this guy!! I do think there may have been a couple of smaller ones in the tank below, but can't say for sure. Call Tai - he'll be happy to hook you up


----------



## MNP (May 4, 2010)

I have a royal with almost identical colour and markings but not snakeskin. Royal red X Blue snakeskin ??


----------

